
Commodore 16 and Plus 4 8501 to 6510 CPU conversion - erickhill
http://hackjunk.com/2017/06/23/commodore-16-plus-4-8501-to-6510-cpu-conversion/
======
unwind
I initially confused the 8501 with the 8051 which is a totally different
architecture. However, a quick Wikipedia trip taught me that the 8501 is a
later variant of the 6510 so they're pretty much compatible. Still very
impressive of course, especiall the part of re-writing the kernel to fit the
different pin-out.

------
athom
Now, that's interesting. Haven't looked at the article yet, but would like to
note the C-128 actually used an 8502 processor, which I'd bet was a
sibling/successor to the 8501. I never realized the +4/16 processor was a
different one, too. I would have expected it to be just the same as the 6510
the C-64 used. Very interesting!

------
stuff4ben
finally!! Some love for the ole Plus/4! No one knows about that machine, but
it's the one that got me started with programming so many years ago. Mostly
because there was nothing out there for it and user groups had very little for
them.

This CPU project is cool, but no SID or VIC means you still can't game on
them...sigh...

~~~
xenomachina
There are games for the plus/4 and 16. Check out
[http://www.commodore16.com](http://www.commodore16.com) which has a game
database as well as a forum of Commodore TED machine enthusiasts.

The biggest difficulty I've found with gaming on these machines is the
difficulty in finding joysticks that work with them, since Commodore decided
to give them mini-DIN game ports instead of the DB9 ports used by virtually
all other Commodore machines (including the Amigas). It is possible to make an
adapter, however.

------
chillingeffect
Gorgeous act of love. The c64 gets the lion's share of attention, but these
machines deserve some time.

